# Apache Direktiven (Optional):



## maleficium (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
im ISP Manager > Webs  >  Basis findet man die   Apache Direktiven (Optional):
ist das irgendwo dokumentiert? 
Was kann man hier einstellen?
Und vor allem wie?


z.B. Habe ich ein open_basedir Problem mit vtiger
Installiert habe ich es in das Verzeichnis: /var/www/web1/web/vtigercrm/
Das Cache Verzeichnis von vtiger ist von daher: /var/www/web1/web/vtigercrm/*Cache/*
Kann ich das hier einstellen / verändern für verschiedene Anwendungen?
Wenn ja - Wie?

Fehlermeldung:

```
Warning:  file_exists() [function.file-exists]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/etc/debian_release) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/web1/) in /var/www/web1/web/vtigercrm/modules/System/includes/os/class.Linux.inc.php on line 44
```
Mit kreativen Grüssen
Michael


----------



## Till (31. Okt. 2007)

Du kannst dort alles angeben, was man in einen Vhost Eintrag des Apache schreiben kann.

Du kannst damit aber z.B. keien OpenBasedir Restriction ändern, wenn Du in ISPConfig php safemode aktiviert hast.

Zu Deinem vtiger Problem. Dass ein webbasiertes CRM System auf /etc/debian_release zugreifen will, ist wirklich komisch. Die Entwickler sollten wissen, dass kein auf Sicherheit bedachter Admin das zulassen wird. Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte eine Web-Anwenung niemals direkten Zugriff auf das /etc/ Verzeichnis bekommen können, ansonsten könnte sie bei einem Sicherheitsproblem eben mal alle User aus /etc/passwd auslesen, was Brute Force Attacken begünstigen würde.


----------



## maleficium (31. Okt. 2007)

Bis jetzt war mir das auch nicht aufgefallen - da alles lokal installiert war. . . 
Der angesprochene Punkt hat auch nicht wirklich Auswirkungen auf die Funktionalität von vtiger. 
Hier geht es eigentlich nur um die Anzeige in den Settings > System Details > View vtiger CRM Server details
Sonst läuft eigentlich alles . . . bis jetzt . . .


----------

